
Sean Parker(Napster,Plaxo, Facebook) gets involved in politics with Project Agape - domp
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/03/29/project-agape-sean-parker-to-apply-virality-to-altruism/
======
zach
You've really arrived when you can get a screenshot of a "coming soon" page on
TechCrunch.

